# tile installation over exterior brick wall



## lenbrodsky (Mar 17, 2009)

hey guys
looking for some adwise how we can install ceramic tile over exterior brick walls? is there any prep required? 
What tile and mortar should be used for this job?
Never did before Im a framer.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Then don't do it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

IF, however, you are trying to specify it for bidding purposes, you should specify mechanically attached lath, scratchcoat, and thinset per tile manufacturers recommendation.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

How much wall are you talking about?

Where will you start on the bottom and finish on the top?

Will you stop under a soffit? How deep is the soffit?

How is the condition of the brick, why do you want to cover it?

Where are you located?


----------

